# Lyft Advertisers - Make $1,500 a Week - Do U agree?



## urge2surge (Feb 4, 2016)

or is it false advertising.
I have no idea yet, but want to believe...


----------



## CCW (Dec 25, 2015)

Keyword: "up to"

I found it funny when I clicked this ad. And I edited the web link, replaced 1500 to 150000. It made me feel good for a second.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

urge2surge said:


> or is it false advertising.
> I have no idea yet, but want to believe...
> 
> View attachment 49365


"Earn up to" means you will earn no more than $1500. Not you will earn anything at all. So it is not false advertising, unless someone has made more than $1500.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Just another variation on

*YOU* may have already *WON* that used to come in the junk mail all the time.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Chicago ads say earn UP TO $35 per hour. When I click on the "Referrals" icon on my Lyft App (in off-line driver mode), it says, pass your personal code along to consumers and earn UP TO $20 per referral when they take their first ride. (You really get only $10.)

The only Lyft compensation related offer I can find that isn't an "UP TO" is the Driver Referral bonus. You earn either $150 or $0. (Chicago = $150 if your driver referral gives 60 rides in 30 days.)


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Yep that "up to" got them a lot of drivers,The funny thing is both Uber and lyft use that.Im still trying to tell the difference between them companies,since all the drivers defend lyft.But that another story.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

KMANDERSON said:


> Im still trying to tell the difference between them companies,since all the drivers defend lyft.


Uber = "everyone's personal driver"
Lyft = "your friend with a car"

It's somewhat like comparing Dunkin Donuts to Starbucks.
Uber is purely a utilitarian, Lyft offers a friendly experience.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Slim Pete said:


> Uber = "everyone's personal driver"
> Lyft = "your friend with a car"
> 
> It's somewhat like comparing Dunkin Donuts to Starbucks.
> Uber is purely a utilitarian, Lyft offers a friendly experience.


They both screw over the drivers.


----------



## Onthelake56 (May 24, 2016)

urge2surge said:


> or is it false advertising.
> I have no idea yet, but want to believe...
> 
> View attachment 49365


Your icon pic answered the question for you. This question has been asked over and over for Lyft and Uber. Fope for $10-15 hr avg "before gas" and other deductions. Here in Charlotte during the past six weeks (im new also), six (6) rides for Lyft - one hundred seventy six (176) for Uber. Both apps on when no fare in car. I would say alot of areas work for less than min wage.

Best to plan on this as part time extra money which is what I do.


----------



## CarterPeerless (Feb 10, 2016)

if you drove every hour of a week (168) and earned minimum wage, you would be somewhere close to $1,500.

That should also be your calculation. Your revenue will be the number of hours you drive times minimum wage. Then subtract expenses.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

I've done it in under 40 hours.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> I've done it in under 40 hours.


You in Boston where lyft is popular,and Boston has higher per mile rates.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

We've discussed this before. Per mile is NOT the end all be all. Yes, Boston rates are ok (could be better). I never said one can do what I do in every Lyft market. OP asked if we thought the ad is fraudulent or accurate. I related my experience.

And driver's debate how popular Lyft is here. Personally, I think you're rewarded based on how good you are at this. I earn what I do because I don't expect rides to fall in my lap or cherry pick or play games or go crawling to uber just because there are no guarantees or bonuses.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> We've discussed this before. Per mile is NOT the end all be all. Yes, Boston rates are ok (could be better). I never said one can do what I do in every Lyft market. OP asked if we thought the ad is fraudulent or accurate. I related my experience.
> 
> And driver's debate how popular Lyft is here. Personally, I think you're rewarded based on how good you are at this. I earn what I do because I don't expect rides to fall in my lap or cherry pick or play games or go crawling to uber just because there are no guarantees or bonuses.


In certain market it possible,NY,Boston, LA,San Francisco.In some market uber might be you only option,you are right about not all market can do that.So we do agree on that depends on the market,I doubt you would do is good in a slower market.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> We've discussed this before. Per mile is NOT the end all be all. Yes, Boston rates are ok (could be better). I never said one can do what I do in every Lyft market. OP asked if we thought the ad is fraudulent or accurate. I related my experience.
> 
> And driver's debate how popular Lyft is here. Personally, I think you're rewarded based on how good you are at this. I earn what I do because I don't expect rides to fall in my lap or cherry pick or play games or go crawling to uber just because there are no guarantees or bonuses.


BostonBarry, from what I've read in your posts over the last 8 months, you're responsible for adding quite a few new Lyft passengers in the Boston Market, and have been appropriately compensated via referral rewards, for doing so. If every driver did that to some degree, we'd have more rides than we could handle in our respective markets!

If that happens on a large enough scale, Lyft would raise rates and increase guarantee/bonus $$$ in those fast growing markets, wouldn't it?


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> BostonBarry, from what I've read in your posts over the last 8 months, you're responsible for adding quite a few new Lyft passengers in the Boston Market, and have been appropriately compensated via referral rewards, for doing so. If every driver did that to some degree, we'd have more rides than we could handle in our respective markets!
> 
> If that happens on a large enough scale, Lyft would raise rates and increase guarantee/bonus $$$ in those fast growing markets, wouldn't it?


I hand out all my Uber riders lyft referals


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> I hand out all my Uber riders lyft referals


That is very smart and wise of you, KMAnderson. I regularly pick up Lyft passengers who are taking their very first Lyft ride, courtesy of a Uber driver who gave them a Free Ride Credits card. It helps you, them, and the Lyft driver. Win-Win-Win all around! (My Lyft passenger referrals cards should be here tomorrow. Am eagerly looking forward to getting them out ASAP/AFAP.)


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

AllenChicago said:


> That is very smart and wise of you, KMAnderson. I regularly pick up Lyft passengers who are taking their very first Lyft ride, courtesy of a Uber driver who gave them a Free Ride Credits card. It helps you, them, and the Lyft driver. Win-Win-Win all around! (My Lyft passenger referrals cards should be here tomorrow. Am eagerly looking forward to getting them out ASAP/AFAP.)


It worth handing them out.And people though uber don't have a tipping option lol.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

When I was full time Lyft I would usually make around $1300 but that was before expenses . Probably closer to $900 after expenses , that was with a 20% commission but getting it all back via PDB

I think $1500 would be possible but you'd have to be in a strong market and work 60+ hrs a week


----------



## Luvnlifelady (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm new in the north San Diego market. I've been at it 3 weeks and I do not think it's profitable at this point but will give it more time. Even if you get an airport run, getting fares back (40 miles) is pretty difficult. Many pings on Lyft are quite a distance it seems. Still playing around with it but plan to add Uber too. Also, hourly guarantees seem to be for areas more towards downtown.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Luvnlifelady said:


> I'm new in the north San Diego market. I've been at it 3 weeks and I do not think it's profitable at this point but will give it more time. Even if you get an airport run, getting fares back (40 miles) is pretty difficult. Many pings on Lyft are quite a distance it seems. Still playing around with it but plan to add Uber too. Also, hourly guarantees seem to be for areas more towards downtown.


Uber is so much bigger nationally then Lyft, that at the airport Uber is king. So many people coming from different places everyone knows uber it everyone knows lyft. You gotta be signed up to drive for both even if you're just using Uber for a sign on bonus and return airport rides. 
I'd say 95% of my return airport rides (Denver International Airport) are uber


----------



## silka (Feb 22, 2015)

It 


urge2surge said:


> or is it false advertising.
> I have no idea yet, but want to believe...
> 
> View attachment 49365


It is false, the same ad that Uber, never ....even if you worn 12 hours a day....


----------



## ExpendableAsset (Aug 12, 2015)

I estimate that you would have to work about 85 hours in a week, including all peak hours, to make that much. It would absolutely be possible, but not within the confines of a normal work week.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

In Philly I'm down to $17/hr so on average (including tips) so I quit until school starts. Not worth the depreciation right now, above $20/hr looks more interesting.

With enough higher guarantees on weekends you could do $1500/week working 50 I think. 

Right now you can break $1000 before tips at my hourly, but I'm a pretty good driver, but I don't always drive optimally. I would get to dates downtown using Lyft, then do it for a few hours after, stuff like that. I started skipping Friday nights because of the driver oversaturation. Too hard to get a request, but by skipping Friday nights I missed out on 2am bar close Prime Time fares.

You will never break $1k on fares alone though without 60+ hours. Just think about these common driving scenarios in a city:

Typical hour ($4.5 is our minimum fare gross):
3x$4.5=$13.5
or 1x$10 + 1x$4.5=$14.5

I don't pay commission if I do 70 rides (20% bonus, signed up last year.) For anyone not getting PDB, just subtract 20%. I don't understand why people do this at all if paying commission on those kind of numbers. It really makes no sense.

And that's assuming pretty constant pings.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

urge2surge said:


> or is it false advertising.
> I have no idea yet, but want to believe...
> 
> View attachment 49365


It's definitely possible with the bonuses and if you drive 12hrs/day.Ive made more than that some weeks


----------



## silka (Feb 22, 2015)

luvgurl22 said:


> It's definitely possible with the bonuses and if you drive 12hrs/day.Ive made more than that some weeks


12 hours? They never pay me my bonus!!! An at this season? Mmmmm


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

silka said:


> 12 hours? They never pay me my bonus!!! An at this season? Mmmmm


That's strange that they don't pay you your bonus.Are u getting enough peak rides?Acceptance rating high enough?I get my PDB every week


----------



## silka (Feb 22, 2015)

luvgurl22 said:


> That's strange that they don't pay you your bonus.Are u getting enough peak rides?Acceptance rating high enough?I get my PDB every week


I'm sure you make an another $1500 with Uber right?


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Most I have ever made after my bonus is 1200 so unless your getting heavy primetime earnings--even driving 90 people as I DID that week won't earn you 1500. People have a habit of cancelling primetime charge when they know they are going farther away.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

silka said:


> I'm sure you make an another $1500 with Uber right?


I barely drive for them cos I don't like to.I usually hit 30/50 rides and get the $50/$100 bonus plus 500/600 in fares after commission


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> Most I have ever made after my bonus is 1200 so unless your getting heavy primetime earnings--even driving 90 people as I DID that week won't earn you 1500. People have a habit of cancelling primetime charge when they know they are going farther away.


It's more like 120+ people


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I doubt UberX drivers even earn anywhere near 1500 a week. Maybe select or Black do. Uber also steals Surge money from driver.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> I doubt UberX drivers even earn anywhere near 1500 a week. Maybe select or Black do. Uber also steals Surge money from driver.


It depends on your location and hours you put in.You can't put everyone in the same group


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Mmmm primetime. I see myself drooling everytime I earn similar to below. Most i have ever earned in 1 ride is 180 dollars including 75% prime, but I had to drive him 80 miles away.


----------



## silka (Feb 22, 2015)

luvgurl22 said:


> It's more like 120+ people


Yes, in how many hours?


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

silka said:


> Yes, in how many hours?


40 for 120 rides.I usually do about 180 a week though


----------



## Corny (Jun 1, 2015)

I have passed that number a couple of times in a year ... mostly holidays.

Mostly I hit around 1000 --- that is driving 40-45 hours online (which does not include when the app if off and I am driving toward a surge.) I have another 20 hour a week part time job. 

I will point out however, that the average job at 40 hours has hidden hours (commute and lunch for example) so most people are away from their life for at least 50 hours a week. I just turn the app on at home and wait.....


----------

